# Etwas zerlieben!



## John Marcos

Hallo alle

Wie würde man zerlieben ins Spanische (und auch Englische) übersetzen?

Danke.


----------



## Aurin

Was verstehst du unter "zerlieben"?


----------



## John Marcos

Ähnlich wie <Englisch gelöscht> etwas zu Tode lieben, durch und durch lieben, total und absolut, bedingungslos.


----------



## Aurin

John Marcos said:


> Ähnlich wie <Englisch gelöscht> etwas zu Tode lieben, durch und durch lieben, total und absolut, bedingungslos.


Ich habe da immer noch meine Schwierigkeiten, die Bedeutung des Wortes zu verstehen. Außer "zu Tode lieben" kommen mir die weiteren Definitionen positiv, also als eine Verstärkung des Liebens vor. Auf der anderen Seite bedeutet die Vorsilbe -zer aber eher das Gegenteil.
Im Spanischen gibt es desenamorar, was das Gegenstück zu enamorar ist:
*desenamorar**.*


*1. *tr. Hacer perder el amor que se tiene hacia alguien o algo, o deponer el afecto que se le tenía. U. m. c. prnl.

RAE

Aber das würde niemals "bedingungslos lieben" bedeuten.


----------



## drei_lengua

Hallo an allen,

Dürfte ich ein neues Wort erfinden?  Zu mir klingt "erlieben" ganz gut, um auszusprechen, dass irgendjemanden oder etwas so geliebt wird.  Die Vorsilbe "er-" bedeutet "ganz", "voll", usw.  

Drei


----------



## John Marcos

drei_lengua said:


> Hallo an allen,
> 
> Dürfte ich ein neues Wort erfinden?  Zu mir klingt "erlieben" ganz gut, um auszusprechen, dass irgendjemanden oder etwas so geliebt wird.  Die Vorsilbe "er-" bedeutet "ganz", "voll", usw.
> 
> Drei




"erlieben", klingt im Deutschen nicht. Was heißt erlieben in Spanisch?


"ZERlieben" bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den Werdungsprozess des Auflösens. Etwas wir so stark geliebt, dass sich die Negativität auflöst bzw  harmonisiert oder integriert wird.

"Agressiv" liebend sein – im positiven Sinne natürlich!


----------



## drei_lengua

John Marcos said:


> "erlieben", klingt im Deutschen nicht. Was heißt erlieben in Spanisch?
> 
> 
> "ZERlieben" bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den Werdungsprozess des Auflösens. Etwas wir so stark geliebt, dass sich die Negativität auflöst bzw harmonisiert oder integriert wird.
> 
> "Agressiv" liebend sein – im positiven Sinne natürlich!


 
Hallo John Marcos,
"erlieben" habe ich gerade erfunden. 

"tirar hasta la muerte" - erschiessen
"ahogar hasta la muerte" - ertrinken
"acuchillar hasta la muerte" - erstechen

Also ... "erlieben" - amar hasta la muerte. 

Drei


----------



## Aurin

So richtig habe ich noch immer nicht verstanden, was genau zerlieben sein soll. Ist das ein relativ neues Wort? In welchem Zusammenhang wird es gebraucht?
"Idolatrar=abgöttisch lieben" wird es wohl auch nicht treffen.
Ohne so richtig verstanden zu haben, was das Wort auf Deutsch beinhaltet, ist es auch fast unmöglich, eine geeignete Übersetzung zu finden, sofern es sie überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Aurin

drei_lengua said:


> Hallo John Marcos,
> "erlieben" habe ich gerade erfunden.
> 
> "tirar hasta la muerte" - erschiessen
> "ahogar hasta la muerte" - ertrinken
> "acuchillar hasta la muerte" - erstechen
> 
> Also ... "erlieben" - amar hasta la muerte.
> 
> Drei


 
Hallo Drei_lengua,
John Marcos sucht ein spanisches Wort für "zerlieben".
Dein Wortspiel ist interessant. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch das passende  spanische Wort erfinden.


----------



## Udo

Hallo !
Ich würde mal behaupten, das Wort *zerlieben* gibt es im Deutschen gar nicht. Höchstens als freie Erfindung eines Literaten (Dichterfreiheit) um zu versuchen, etwas ganz bestimmtes zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Aus dem Kontext heraus würde man das dann verstehen.
Die Vorsilbe *zer- *ist im Deutschen nur eingeschränkt frei zu verwenden. Meist nur in Wörtern mit eigenständiger lexikalischer Bedeutung. Etwa in dem Sinne, dass als Resultat der Handlung mehrere Einzelteile übrig bleiben, und zwar im materiellen Sinne: zerreißen, zerbrechen, zerkochen; aber nicht zerdenken, zerleben. Die fertig zusmmengesetzten Wörter können dann allerdings im übertragenen Sinne gebraucht werden: zerreißen (einen Roman), zerpflücken (eine Idee), zerbrechen (die Seele).
Grüße
Udo.


----------



## Aurin

Udo said:


> Hallo !
> Ich würde mal behaupten, das Wort *zerlieben* gibt es im Deutschen gar nicht. Höchstens als freie Erfindung eines Literaten (Dichterfreiheit) um zu versuchen, etwas ganz bestimmtes zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Aus dem Kontext heraus würde man das dann verstehen.
> Die Vorsilbe *zer- *ist im Deutschen nur eingeschränkt frei zu verwenden. Meist nur in Wörtern mit eigenständiger lexikalischer Bedeutung. Etwa in dem Sinne, dass als Resultat der Handlung mehrere Einzelteile übrig bleiben, und zwar im materiellen Sinne: zerreißen, zerbrechen, zerkochen; aber nicht zerdenken, zerleben. Die fertig zusmmengesetzten Wörter können dann allerdings im übertragenen Sinne gebraucht werden: zerreißen (einen Roman), zerpflücken (eine Idee), zerbrechen (die Seele).
> Grüße
> Udo.


Allzu oft scheint es dieses Wort anscheinend wirklich nicht zu geben, aber ich habe gerade etwas gefunden, das in etwa John Marcos Beschreibung trifft:
_"Er selbst war ein begnadeter Künstler, der den Menschen als Musiker, Maler und Dichter die Geheimnisse des Lebens nahe brachte. Er versah seine Bücher selbst mit Illustrationen. Seine Haupt-Botschaft war die Liebe, mit deren Kraft es möglich sei, das Finstere zu erlösen – vielleicht könne man auch sagen: das Finstere zu »zerlieben«._ "


----------



## drei_lengua

Aurin said:


> Hallo Drei_lengua,
> John Marcos sucht ein spanisches Wort für "zerlieben".
> Dein Wortspiel ist interessant. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch das passende spanische Wort erfinden.


 
Hola Aurin,

Lo haría si pudiera pero no creo que haya tales prefijos en español expresando algo hasta la muerte a menos que me haya equivocado.  Se tendría decir simplemente "amar incondicionalmente".  

Drei


----------



## Aurin

drei_lengua said:


> Hola Aurin,
> 
> Lo haría si pudiera pero no creo que haya tales prefijos en español expresando algo hasta la muerte a menos que me haya equivocado. Se tendría decir simplemente "amar incondicionalmente".
> 
> Drei


 Con el prefijo me has dado una idea:

*sobreamar*  o *amar al extremo*
*RAE: sobre-**.*
(Del lat. _super-_).

*1. *elem. compos. Indica superposición o adición. _Sobrearco, sobrecalza, sobrehaz._
*2. *elem. compos. Puede indicar también intensificación del significado del nombre al que se antepone. _Sobrealimentación, sobrehumano._
*3. *elem. compos. A veces denota repetición. _Sobrearar, sobrecenar._
*4. *elem. compos. Indica también acción repentina. _Sobrecoger, sobresaltar._


----------



## John Marcos

Aurin said:


> _"Er selbst war ein begnadeter Künstler, der den Menschen als Musiker, Maler und Dichter die Geheimnisse des Lebens nahe brachte. Er versah seine Bücher selbst mit Illustrationen. Seine Haupt-Botschaft war die Liebe, mit deren Kraft es möglich sei, das Finstere zu erlösen – vielleicht könne man auch sagen: das Finstere zu »zerlieben«._ "


 
AURIN, TOP.

Sehr, sehr nah an der ursprünglichen Idee!

John Marcos


----------



## John Marcos

drei_lengua said:


> Also ... "erlieben" - amar hasta la muerte.
> 
> Drei


 

MUERTE passt überhaupt nicht mit LIEBE - ansonsten aber guter Ansatz!


----------



## John Marcos

Aurin said:


> Con el prefijo me has dado una idea:
> 
> *sobreamar* o *amar al extremo*
> 
> 
> *2. *elem. compos. Puede indicar también *intensificación* del significado del nombre al que se antepone.


 
WIR KOMMEN DER SACHE NÄHER!


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht könnte man im Spanischen eine Formulierung wie "kaputt zu lieben" oder "durch Liebe zu erdrücken" finden?

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

Kajjo said:


> Vielleicht könnte man im Spanischen eine Formulierung wie "kaputt zu lieben" oder "durch Liebe zu erdrücken" finden?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dann hätte es aber nicht mehr den positiven Aspekt, den John Marcos beschreibt:
*Ähnlich wie *<Englisch gelöscht>* etwas zu Tode lieben, durch und durch lieben, total und absolut, bedingungslos.*
*ZERlieben" bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den Werdungsprozess des Auflösens. Etwas wir so stark geliebt, dass sich die Negativität auflöst bzw harmonisiert oder integriert wird.*
*"Agressiv" liebend sein – im positiven Sinne natürlich*


----------



## Aurin

Meine neueste Eingebung:
"colmar de amor" = mit Liebe überhäufen/überschütten
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du im "sólo español" Forum bessere Vorschläge von Muttersprachlern bekommst. Da schauen auch wesentlich mehr Leute rein als in unserem kleinen, aber feinen Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum.


----------



## Kajjo

Aurin said:


> _"Seine Hauptbotschaft war die Liebe, mit deren Kraft es möglich sei, das Finstere zu erlösen – vielleicht könne man auch sagen: das Finstere zu »zerlieben«._ "





> Dann hätte es aber nicht mehr den positiven Aspekt, den John Marcos beschreibt:
> Ähnlich wie <Englisch gelöscht> etwas zu Tode lieben, durch und durch lieben, total und absolut, bedingungslos. ZERlieben" bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den Werdungsprozess des Auflösens. Etwas wir so stark geliebt, dass sich die Negativität auflöst bzw harmonisiert oder integriert wird. "Agressiv" liebend sein – im positiven Sinne natürlich


Hallo Aurin,
dann verstehe ich wahrscheinlich Marcos Satz nicht richtig. Das Verb _zerlieben_ ist nach meinem Sprachgefühl eindeutig eine Kombination aus lieben und zerstören. Wenn das Finstere "zerliebt" wird, so wird das Böse durch die Liebe besiegt, vielleicht gar vernichtet, beseitigt, getötet, zerstört. Ich kann zwar erkennen, daß _zerlieben_ im Resultat etwas Positives bewirkt, weil eben das Gute letztendlich siegt, aber als Vorgang wird doch das Finstere _zer_-liebt, durch Liebe zerstört, oder? -- Na ja, so habe ich das zumindest verstanden. Demnach müßte ein spanisches Verb gesucht werden, daß das deutsche _zer-_ im Sinne des Zerstörerischen wiedergibt, also das Finstere erlöst, zerstört, entfernt. 

Kajjo


----------



## John Marcos

Kajjo said:


> Hallo Aurin,
> dann verstehe ich wahrscheinlich Marcos Satz nicht richtig. Das Verb _zerlieben_ ist nach meinem Sprachgefühl eindeutig eine Kombination aus lieben und zerstören. Wenn das Finstere "zerliebt" wird, so wird das Böse durch die Liebe besiegt, vielleicht gar vernichtet, beseitigt, getötet, zerstört. Ich kann zwar erkennen, daß _zerlieben_ im Resultat etwas Positives bewirkt, weil eben das Gute letztendlich siegt, aber als Vorgang wird doch das Finstere _zer_-liebt, durch Liebe zerstört, oder? -- Na ja, so habe ich das zumindest verstanden. Demnach müßte ein spanisches Verb gesucht werden, daß das deutsche _zer-_ im Sinne des Zerstörerischen wiedergibt, also das Finstere erlöst, zerstört, entfernt.
> 
> Kajjo



Gefällt mir!

 "aber als Vorgang wird doch das Finstere _zer_-liebt, durch Liebe zerstört, oder?..."

Das ist halt das Delikate und Transzendente der Liebe, dass sie "ZERstört",  "ZERreißt" aber dennoch gleichzeitig aufbaut, stärkt, harmonisiert, integriert, ERLÖST, HEILT!


"....Demnach müsste ein spanisches Verb gesucht werden, dass das deutsche _zer-_ im Sinne des Zerstörerischen wiedergibt, *also das Finstere erlöst...."*

JA!

John Marcos


----------



## John Marcos

Aurin said:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du im "sólo español" Forum bessere Vorschläge von Muttersprachlern bekommst.



Nach meinen 30 Einträgen kann ich das jetzt tun!


----------



## Aurin

John Marcos said:


> Nach meinen 30 Einträgen kann ich das jetzt tun!


 
Dafür sind - soviel ich weiß- doch keine 30 Beiträge notwendig, die 30 Beiträge sind Minimum, um Links zu posten.
Die deutsche Vorsilbe zer- wird im Spanischen oft mit des- übertragen.
Daraus könnte sich "desamar" ergeben.
Dieses Wort gibt es schon als von der RAE anerkannt:
*desamar**.*


*1. *tr. p. us. Dejar de amar, abandonar el cariño o afición que se tenía.
*2. *tr. p. us. *aborrecer* (‖ tener aversión).


Die Definition trifft zwar nicht unbedingt, was du sagen willst, aber ohne deine Erklärungen hätte ich zerlieben auch immer als entlieben verstanden.


----------



## John Marcos

Kajjo said:


> .....Demnach müßte ein spanisches Verb gesucht werden, *dass das deutsche zer- im Sinne des Zerstörerischen wiedergibt*, also das Finstere erlöst, zerstört, entfernt.
> 
> Kajjo



Aurin:
Die deutsche Vorsilbe zer- wird im Spanischen oft mit des- übertragen.
Daraus könnte sich "desamar" ergeben.
Dieses Wort gibt es schon als von der RAE anerkannt:
*desamar**.


Frage: kann man desamar mit zerlieben übersetzten?
*


----------



## Aurin

John Marcos said:


> Aurin:
> Die deutsche Vorsilbe zer- wird im Spanischen oft mit des- übertragen.
> Daraus könnte sich "desamar" ergeben.
> Dieses Wort gibt es schon als von der RAE anerkannt:
> *desamar**.*
> 
> 
> *Frage: kann man desamar mit zerlieben übersetzten?*


 
John Marcos, 
das Problem ist, dass du eine deutsche Wortschöpfung ins Spanische übertragen willst. Ich glaube, dass es nur ganz wenige deutsche Muttersprachler geben wird, die unter "zerlieben" deine Definition verstehen. So wird es auch umgekehrt sein. Kaum ein Muttersprachler der spanischen Sprache wird das beschriebene Phänomen aufgrund eines Wortes verstehen, egal, welches du nun wählst. Hinzu kommt, dass die deutsche Sprache sehr reich an Wörtern ist und viele deutsche Begriffe gar nicht in einem spanischen Wort wiederzugeben sind, also umschrieben werden müssen.
Schreib doch mal den ganzen Satz/Abschnitt, den du übersetzen willst. Vielleicht wird es dann klarer bzw. inspiriert er mich zu einer einigermaßen treffenden Übersetzung.


----------



## John Marcos

Aurin said:


> ....dass die deutsche Sprache sehr reich an Wörtern ist und viele deutsche Begriffe gar nicht in einem spanischen Wort wiederzugeben sind, also umschrieben werden müssen.



Hola Aurin,

ich denke mit dieser Aussage wird mir bewusster, bestimmte Ausdrücke mit MEHR Worten zu umschreiben. Ganz einfach.

Sehr gut!


----------

